# Travelling with pet birds?



## ninjarambohd (May 25, 2016)

Hello everyone. I am currently in Ireland but will be travelling to Spain soon. I have two pet budgies. I was wondering would anyone know what I should do before coming over so I can bring my birds with me? Which authority in Spain should I call for information?

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Will you be taking them to the Canary Islands?


----------



## ninjarambohd (May 25, 2016)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Will you be taking them to the Canary Islands?


I'll be going to malaga costa del sol


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

> IMPORTATION OF PETS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest you speak to the equivalent department in Ireland


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

ninjarambohd said:


> I'll be going to malaga costa del sol


Whoooooooosh


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Will you be taking them to the Canary Islands?


Funnily enough, these islands aren't named after birds, but because of all the native dogs. Canary came from canine.




Sorry to be pedantic


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> I suggest you speak to the equivalent department in Ireland


This is it. 

https://www.agriculture.gov.ie/pets/petbirdsotherpets/

It refers to importing birds into Ireland, but similar rules will apply across all EU countries. There is a telephone number you can contact for clarification.



> Requirements for importing pet birds from EU Member States
> 
> Persons bringing their pet birds to Ireland from another EU country on change of residence or on holiday may bring pet birds provided the following conditions are met:
> 
> ...


----------



## ninjarambohd (May 25, 2016)

I apologize for bumping this thread up again. I emailed the Agriculture ministery of Spain and they told me to check this section of their website up. I just want to make sure as I don't speak Spanish very well but from Translation I should accompany my bird, and should have the certificate filled out by a vet which is valid for 10 days. Is this correct?

Unfortunately I can't post links but this is copied from their website:



> According to EU regulations, pet birds are considered to be birds of a species other than : hens, turkeys, guinea fowl, ducks, geese, pigeons, pheasants, partridges and ratites.
> 
> Pet displacement is considered as long as:
> 
> ...





> 1. Travel to Spain from an EU country
> To introduce poultry in Spain from another EU country, they must be accompanied by a veterinary certificate in accordance with the INTRA-2 model , drawn up in at least the Spanish language and issued in the last 10 days.


----------

